# Bluescreen in XP-Prof. :-(



## Lumumba (27 Mai 2003)

Moin moin, 

So, hab nun XP auf C platt gemacht (*neu * formatiert und *frisch * aufgespielt). *Fehler tritt wieder auf...*  :'( 
[Bluescreen mit Meldung IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL]
Bin am verzweifeln... 

*Hier die genaue Beschreibung: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=671#671*

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...  
Hat Jemand einen Tipp? 
Stephan


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2003)

*STOP 0x0000000A
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*
Ursache:	 höchstwahrscheinlich Gerätetreiber, evtl. neue Hardwarekomponente

IRQL = Internal ReQuest Level

Dieser Fehler wird durch einen fehlerhaften Gerätetreiber oder durch einen Hardwarekonflikt verursacht.
Ein Kernelmode-Treiber oder –Prozeß hat versucht, auf eine Speicheradresse zuzugreifen, für die er keine Berechtigung hatte. Der häufigste Grund ist ein falscher oder korrupter Zeiger auf eine falsche Speicheradresse. Im User-Modus wird hier eine Zugriffsverletzung mit Dr. Watson erzeugt, im Kernel-Modus dieser STOP-Fehler.
Falls in letzter Zeit dem System neue Hardware hinzugefügt wurde, sollte man diese wieder entfernen und prüfen, ob der Fehler dann noch einmal auftritt.
Falls man einen neuen Gerätetreiber installiert hat, sollte man diesen (evtl. mittels ERD Commander) wieder entfernen bzw. deaktivieren und prüfen, ob der Fehler dann weg ist.


----------



## Lumumba (27 Mai 2003)

Danke! 
Habe nun: 
TDSL neu aufgespielt - Grafikkarte neue Treiber drauf - AVM neu upgedatet. 

Ich lass es heute Nacht laufen und werde sehen, obs noch läuft... 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lumumba (28 Mai 2003)

Habe wieder einen Bluescreen nach dem Neustart: 
Hier der STOP-Wert: 
*STOP: 0x0000000A(0x00000166,0x00000002,0x00000000,0x804F5B1C)*

Siehe auch:
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=681#681

Wer kann damit was anfangen...!? 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Mai 2003)

Wie Heiko schon schrieb, tritt ein Adresskonflikt im Kernel von Windows auf. Das kann ein falscher Treiber sein, kann aber auch ein Hardwareproblem sein.
Hier mal die M$-Knowledge Base dazu:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;314063

Grundsätzlich: Für alles was Du unter XP ans Laufen bringen willst, besorg die aktuellen Treiber, sofern sie nicht schon von XP (Installation) geliefert werden.


----------



## Freeman76 (29 Mai 2003)

Hi,

und wenn Du noch mehr Lust hast zum Lesen dann guckst Du hier:

Link


----------



## Lumumba (30 Mai 2003)

Danke, danke, so viel Info kam noch nicht mal aus dem Win-Forum!  :bussi:  
Schönes Wochenende, 
Stephan


----------



## Lumumba (14 Juni 2003)

Feedback:
Nochmals danke für alle Tips, bezüglich meines
Problems mit dem Bluescreen. 
Es lag tatsächlich an den TDSL-Treibern! 
Ich verwende nun die Schlappach-Treiber
(PASPPPOE) und habe seitdem keine Probleme!

Kein Bluescreen, keine Trennung bei DSL, keine Probleme beim
Neuconnecten...
Alles im grünen Bereich.

Tja, die Telekom/T-Online mal wieder...
Stephan


----------



## Rahmat (14 Juni 2003)

Hi,

diesen Fehler hatte ich auch schon zig mal. Andere auch.

3 Prinzipielle Probleme:
1.) Closed Source.
Nicht, dass ich mit dem Sourcecode etwas anfangen könnte, aber vielleicht andere (auch Treiberhersteller).
2.) Vielsagende Fehlermeldungen "Ich (MS-OS) bin nicht schuld, es ist ein böser Treiber, welcher sag ich aber nicht, weil ich bin ja M$ und habe neben G.W.Bush das Recht alleine gepachtet."
3.) Intermittierende Fehler, nicht reproduzierbar.

Ich hatte bisher nur 2 Strategien ausprobiert:
1.) 1000 Neuinstallationen, dabei wahllos irgendwelche "böse" Hardware auswechseln und mit der Installation des Systems jahrelang zeitlassen, um das system nach jedem furz auch zwei wochen lang kontrollieren zu können, um dann doch wieder einen Bluescreen zu bekommen, von dem ich nicht weiß, woher er stammt.
2.) Mich in mein BlueScreen-Schicksal ergeben.

Die 3.) Möglichkeit, nämlich M$ mittels dubioser 0190-Nummern oder Schlimmerem, die Entwicklung ihres OS (das ich ja als nicht-beta-Version dachte, gekauft zu haben :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ) zu finanzieren, habe ich mir bis jetzt verkniffen.

Ein weiteres Problem scheint es zu sein, das M$ in den Blueescreens ja keinen Fehler zu sehen scheint, sondern ein spezielles Feature.

Gibt es hier keine wirklich zielgerichtete Strategie, wie ich einen "bösen" Treiber identifizieren kann.
Wenn das OS schon so intelligent ist mir zu sagen, dass ein furchtbarer konflikt vorliegt, warum sagt es mir dann nicht, wer den Konflikt verursacht hat?
Wahrscheinlich war es das OS selber!
Im Gerätemanager ist alles o.k. und meistens läuft ja alles. Aber ab un zu ...

Interessant ist auch folgendes: Ich habe XP-Prof als OS und VMware, dazu diverse virtuelle OS. Starte ich z.B. SuSE-Linux als virtuelles OS-> Kein Problem, starte ich aber Windows 98 als virtuelles Betriebssystem stürzen Windows 98 und XP ab. Soviel Windows hält halt kein Rechner aus. Oder sind es doch die bösebn Treiber.

Ich sage ja auch nicht zu meinem Autohändler: Heute bin ich schon wieder gegen einen Baum gefahren, Bremsen und Reifen habe ich ohne jeden ersichtlichen Grund ausgewechselt, probieren wir es diesmal halt mit dem Schiebedach.

 Rahmat


----------



## Lumumba (14 Juni 2003)

Eine gewisse Wahrheit ist in Deinem Thread drinne...   
Stephan


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juni 2003)

Hi,

Windows XP-Prof,

also, wenn ich eine Fehlermeldung kriege, in der es ausdrücklich heißt ein Treiber sei der schuldige, dann gehe ich doch einfach mal in den Gerätemanager.
Wenn ich jetzt noch "ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" wähle sehe ich doch alle Treiber, oder??
(Mindestens) Einer von denen muß doch der schuldige sein?
Bei mir sind das so ca. 120,
davon als größte Fraktion 45 "Nicht-PnP-Treiber",
dann noch einmal ungefähr genauso viele Systemgeräte,
dann ca 10 Netzwerkadapter (Rechner ist als Router aufgesetzt incl. ausgeblendeter Geräte)
und noch einmal 10 Audio- Video- und Gamecontroller.
Gamecontroller hatte ich 2 mit Konflikten, sind jetzt aber beide deaktiviert.
Dazu kommen noch 6 USB-Controller
und dann der Rest.
Ich habe Geräte mit Konflikten eh deaktiviert oder deinstalliert.

Einfache Lösung:
Ich versuche jeden Treiber zu deaktivieren, wenn spätestens nach 3 Tagen ein Bluescreen auftritt, weiß ich der war es nicht.
So habe ich nach ca. 1 Jahr den schuldigen Kandidaten.
Problematischer wird es, wenn ich z.B. 2 Geräte gleichzeitig deaktivieren müßte, dann bräuchte ich zum Testen 3*120*120 Tage, sprich über 100 Jahre.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich das Ende diese Tests noch erleben würde.

Frage:
1.) Führt ein solches Vortgehen zum Erfolg?
2.) Welche Treiber darf ich nicht deaktivieren, da sonst mein PC z.B. nicht mehr bootet, oder z.B. ich die Tastatur nicht mehr betätigen kann oder der Bildschirm nicht mehr geht?
3.) Kann ich einen so deaktivierten Treiber u.U. wieder aktivieren, indem ich im abgesicherten Modus starte, oder geht dann gar nichts mehr?
4.) Gibt es ein strategisch günstiges Vorgehen, d.h. eine günstige Reihenfolge, die Treiber zu testen, d.h. zuerst die Spitzenreiter, die meistens solche Konflikte hervorrufen und die nicht lebensnotwendig sind, dann....

Wenn mir jemand hier Helfen könnte, wäre ich froh.
Im voraus schon Danke.

 Rahmat


----------

